# Damascus...



## justturnin (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok, so it is not a knife......yet. I just picked these two pieces of Damascus up. They are a little over 12" each. The smaller one is about 0.75" and the larger is 1-1.25". One is straight and one is twist, can you guess which? 

Anyway, I have seen some pens made with this Damascus and it looks great. I may pick up a really nice kit and turn one pen but I plan on pounding the rest flat into knife blades. Gonna be a while seeing as to how I don't have a forge or skills but all in due time.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool! Well you do have the anvil now. A forge shouldnt be too hard to find. If you want some railroad spikes to practice with I could probably find you some really easily.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 11, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Cool! Well you do have the anvil now. A forge shouldnt be too hard to find. If you want some railroad spikes to practice with I could probably find you some really easily.



I have a few spikes and I live right by the tracks so I am pretty sure I can pick up a few more here and there. Thank you for the offer though. I will have a forge soon I hope. Right now I am concentrating on moving my shop into the garage.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 11, 2013)

ok! Just thought I would offer! I cant wait to see what you make from those pieces. I love Damascus steel, its really cool.


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 11, 2013)

That is really neat stuff. You should do a blog on the process'.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 11, 2013)

JonLanier said:


> That is really neat stuff. You should do a blog on the process'.



That would be neat. Maybe when I tackle one of the spikes I can video it so some of the pros can tell me what I am doing wrong. I will have to be pretty comfortable w/ my skills before tearing into this stuff. I may own it for years before cutting a piece off to beat flat.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 11, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> ok! Just thought I would offer! I cant wait to see what you make from those pieces. I love Damascus steel, its really cool.



Yea, me too. I always look around the net at folks damascus blades and marvel at them.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 11, 2013)

Chris, let me know when your ready for the forge and I will show you how to make a forced draft propane forge with parts you might be able to scrounge.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 11, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Chris, let me know when your ready for the forge and I will show you how to make a forced draft propane forge with parts you might be able to scrounge.



Thanks Robert. I will do that. I hope once I get in the garage I can get that going.


----------



## LSCG (Sep 15, 2013)

y'all will like this!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome video. The leather work for the sheath was just as impressive. Also noticed he has a couple TF books I have. Liked the music too.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 16, 2013)

LSCG said:


> y'all will like this!



Now that was a beautiful video. Thanks for sharing.


Just went and watched the other two in this series, Axe and Chisel. WOW!!!! Great craftsmanship.


----------

